# Is this a normal walk?



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

is this something to be worried about? Kaiser walks funny. It's like he doesnt pick up his back feet. I can even hear them scrape. 
Here's a video-


----------



## germanshep26 (Jul 24, 2012)

You should take him to the vet looks like something is wrong


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

looks off to me, but I'm not an expert.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

oh great =( not what I want to hear. I already have a young dog with severe hip dysplasia. I can't go through this again.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Capone22 said:


> oh great =( not what I want to hear. I already have a young dog with severe hip dysplasia. I can't go through this again.


Don't jump to conclusions. Get your pup checked out first, then form your plan


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I wouldn't panic from what I just saw in your video.

What I WOULD do is call up your breeder and ask them to watch the video. To compare to the other pups in the litter as well as past litters. 

Particularly if your dog is more 'showlines' I've seen them very loose in the rear while they are growing the first year. Keeping them lean and giving them alot of healthy exercise will strengthen the muscles, tendons, ligaments and get rid of alot of that floppy you may be seeing.

That said, you have to talk to your breeder and go to the vet if needed. Don't want to cause a problem to get worse if there is an issue.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

His hips look super loose. Sometimes that can fixed with supplements, good food and the right kind of exercise. But I would definitely have him checked out by the vet.

ETA: Just read that you got him from a boarding kennel. My dog had very undeveloped muscles in his hind end when I adopted him and now you'd never know it. So it could be because he doesn't have good muscle mass built up. I still would recommend a vet visit though!


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

I had a friend send me a video of his pup a few months back. His back legs seemed real loose, and had a similar look as yours.
Fast forward a few months, and all is well.

Just thought I'd give some words of encouragement.



Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I don't know how true this is but I was told by a trainer(GSD trainer) that lots of GSD's have to find their back end(because they are so long). Some do it earlier then others. Once they figure out its there and learn how to use it they start to look like they should. I had some concerns with mine(the way she walked) and this is what I was told....almost just like this Mine is actually starting to walk much better and I see lots more control now compared to a month ago. The excitement in my house is when she stands the right way You'll only know if you do xrays and if that will make you feel better then that is what you should do. I opted to wait on mine(because of sedation) and like I said I do see improvement.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I don't see anything unusual here and wouldn't spend the money on a vet trip just for this. I might ask about it at the next visit, but wouldn't make a special trip. He just looks very gangly and loose in the back. He should straighten and tighten up to some degree with age. 

This isn't the structure I want in a puppy, but it's not unusual in a lot of puppies and it's not related to anything serious.

For future reference, have someone trot your pup on leash side to side and toward and away from the camera for best viewing of any gait issues.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

It is really hard to determine the situation from a video and especially at this age. ow he is 7 months old, developing more muscle and it is almost gone.
Pups go through awkward stages. I have mine checked by a vet on a regular bases to monitor his growth and development. It might be overkill but I am rather safe than sorry and it is peace of mind, knowing that he is OK.
Just because you get the advice to take him to a vet, doesn't have to mean something is wrong.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

Thank you everyone! I need to take him to the vet anyways because we just got him. But I love him already and I really don't want anything to be "wrong" with him. It is almost as if he is showing symptoms of DM, but at the same time, he gets up fine, runs fine, jumps etc...Aside from the vet I might try some exercises to get him to pay attention to his rear end and maybe that will help a bit. Otherwise, we will see how it goes over the next month or so.


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

*Update*

I took him to the vet today for his "well-puppy" visit. The vet group specializes in ortho pedic surgery, which I thought was good for the situation. Vet thinks it is just a loopy/lazy puppy phase. His trot and run are good. He said to keep an eye on it, if it gets worse, bring him in (obviously) otherwise he wants to re-check in 3-6 months. He really didn't seem concerned at all. I am soo happy. 

Thanks again for the quick replies and input!


----------



## dbrk9 (Aug 9, 2012)

I didn't see the video but if he's a puppy he could just be in an awkward stage. How can I get to the video?


----------



## Capone22 (Sep 16, 2012)

If you click on the photo twice on the first post it will take you to photo bucket to see the video.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

dbrk9 said:


> I didn't see the video but if he's a puppy he could just be in an awkward stage. How can I get to the video?


What Capone said, just click on the picture up on the first post and it's actually the video.


----------

